# Peg - video tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Steely Dan classic: Peg - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys_Uh6mEq4Q


----------

